# Responding to Gun Control



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

It appears that people around the world have spoken with respect to gun control. The results are promising:

https://reason.com/archives/2018/11/29/when-governments-restrict-guns-people-ma


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

No possible way for any govt to stop people from having arms.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is why the basic premise to gun control to the public will fail. Same reason prohibition and outlawing drugs has failed. Still will not stop those in control of government.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> This is why the basic premise to gun control to the public will fail. Same reason prohibition and outlawing drugs has failed. Still will not stop those in control of government.


They don't care if it works or helps, there is to much money to steal for the government to stop.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

whole lot of French are pizzed about armored vehicles EU marked and flying the flag were used in the various French riots >>> they are questioning among other things "Who was behind the wheel" - are foreign troops being brought into a internal domestic situation????


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> whole lot of French are pizzed about armored vehicles EU marked and flying the flag were used in the various French riots >>> they are questioning among other things "Who was behind the wheel" - are foreign troops being brought into a internal domestic situation????


I read that and the Frogs should be demanding to have control of their country back through whatever means necessary.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I believe that King Leonidas said it best. I cannot improve on it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Americans improved on it; Shall not infringe, or else.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Drugs are used to control/manipulate certain segments of the population. It has been stated by many; "The United States Government is one of the largest drug dealers in the world". 

Could they eventually be a player in gun sales? ….. there is money to be made.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Could they eventually be a player in gun sales? &#8230;.. there is money to be made.


I guess I do not get what you are saying? We know that the feds legally and illegally sell guns and weapons already, so?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I guess I do not get what you are saying? We know that the feds legally and illegally sell guns and weapons already, so?


I was suggesting on the road to confiscation they might expand their business a little &#8230; and include you and I as consumers in their profitable adventures.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.............


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I was suggesting on the road to confiscation they might expand their business a little &#8230; and include you and I as consumers in their profitable adventures.


Now I understand. They, being ATF already have stings set-up to catch those trying to buy illegal guns and parts. The most recent one that I saw was a listing on Amazon under the airsoft category in which the seller was selling an authentic and very illegal conversion kit or auto sear for a glock 17 that would make it full auto. It looked something like this.

View attachment 93995


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Now I understand. They, being ATF already have stings set-up to catch those trying to buy illegal guns and parts. The most recent one that I saw was a listing on Amazon under the airsoft category in which the seller was selling an authentic and very illegal conversion kit or auto sear for a glock 17 that would make it full auto. It looked something like this.
> 
> View attachment 93995


Impractical almost to the point of absurd... I want one.


----------

